

Django Dash 2010 Results - johnthedebs
http://djangodash.com/judging/results/

======
izak30
For those that don't know:

Django Dash is a competition to build a django-powered project in 48 hours.
There were not many other guidelines.

It is organized by volunteers, and sponsors shilled out for prizes. Judging
was based on "Innovation, Polish, Code Quality and Design". There were three
judges.

Lots of interesting projects came out of the dash, and two of my favorites
are. Read the Docs, a sort of community place for Sphinx based Docs
<http://readthedocs.org> and Django Packages <http://djangopackages.com>

My company was a sponsor and I also competed, it was fun, and I learned a lot
about Google App Engine. (<http://permachart.appspot.com> was my team's entry)

------
johnthedebs
There are some very cool submissions, and they're all open source.

First place was a site meant to be run only locally; it's for developers to
manage all their _other_ projects. After dreaming of something similar for a
while, it's great to see it happen (with code!). Now if only it worked with
pip instead of buildout...

------
theycallmemorty
Am I the only one that had a hard time understanding what they projects are
for? The could really use 2 sentences on each page describing what the project
is all about.

~~~
fdb
Indeed. I think that also goes for the about page, which functions more like a
FAQ right now.

------
bnmrrs
DjangoDash was a lot of fun. My project <http://phonetapapp.com> ended up
placing 2nd for a single dasher and 16th overall.

~~~
ghiotion
That's really neat. Cool use of the twillo api.

------
grigy
Very impressive. Haven't heard about Django Dash before. As such it took me a
few minutes to understand what's going on. Had to scroll down to read what the
site is all about.

------
endlessvoid94
I like this. As one of the folks working on Djangy.com, I'd like to apologize
for their required use of App Engine.

It's coming, guys :-)

